# Dewalt DW788 Scroll Saw



## philfoot

:?: Hi all

I keep seeing excellent reports of the Dewalt DW788 scroll saw. It seems to have everytihng I need, quietness, less vibration, easy changing blades, easy to carry out openings in wood through a drill hole.

But, isnt there alwasy a but, where would I get one from. Have Googled it but can not find a UK supplier. Anyone help, I have found a place in the USA who wants about £200.00 + for carraige, does make it an expensive saw, and out of my league.

If anyone has any :?: ideas let me know.

Kind regards

Phil


----------



## Gill

Hi Phil

DeWalt no longer export their scroll saws to the UK (although there are rumours that this situation is under review). I picked up a second hand DW788 a little while ago and whilst it's a very good saw, it's not a world beater (IMHO). I much prefer my Hegner 2VS.

If you search back through the forum, I suspect you'll find previous posts where the merits of the DW788 have been discussed.

Gill


----------



## fiona

____


----------



## philfoot

Hi Fiona

thanks for your kind response to my posting on this site.

May be interested. Manual shouldnt be a problem. Rusitng, well who knows, its a shame it is in that state, but hopefully can be salvaged, without too much problem.

What is the asking price for the saw. Bearing in mind of course the age, I know it hasnt been used but that is not really a good point if you think about it, and condition it is now in. I see you are in oxforshire I am in staffordshire so collection shouldnt be a problem.

Anyway let me know so I can have a think about it.

Many thnaks again for your response.

Kind regards

Phil Allen


----------



## fiona

__


----------



## fiona

__


----------



## Gill

fiona":v7evdkt1 said:


> It would seem that my last posting has caused me to be reported to a moderator...



:? 

Hi Fiona

Nobody's reported your last post to me and I don't have an issue with someone helpfully offering to sell unwanted tools to someone who might be interested. All I would suggest is that you use the private message system to communicate with Phil rather than the public forum - giving out your email address is an invitation to those wonderful advertisers of libido enhancing supplements, unmissable Nigerian finance opportunites etc  .

Gill


----------



## Anonymous

Gill":20uqt6xm said:


> Hi Phil
> I picked up a second hand DW788 a little while ago and whilst it's a very good saw, it's not a world beater (IMHO). I much prefer my Hegner 2VS.
> 
> Gill



Hi Gill,

Knowing how you are hoarding scroll saws with your fave being the Hegner, why don't you sell me your DeWalt ?

I am very serious about this offer as I love my 788 and really need to get another as a back-up saw. I am prepared to offer a good price so what do you say ?

All the best,

Alan


----------



## jigsue

I was gonna buy a DeWalt, and went along to the National Woodworking Exhibition a few years ago, complete with the dosh. The man at the DeWalt stall was the one who advised me to buy the Hegner!!!

The difference in the cost at the time, didn't seem to be way out and I am ever so glad he convinceded me, because I totally rate my Hegner.

Sue


----------

